# Canon S95 vs Sony Nex-5 with 16mm f/2.8 under low light



## hoboahoy (Nov 18, 2010)

Under low light mainly to shot indoors at night, which would produce a better result between Sony NEX-5 and Canon S95?  With the Sony NEX-5 using an E-mount 16mm f/2.8 prime.  I know the NEX-5 is an SLR with a noticeably larger sensor, but various publications criticize Sony for not being able to utilize the large sensor to its full potential in terms of image quality, saying basically Sony could have done better with such a nice big sensor.  Enter Canon S95.  Though the sensor size is smaller than the NEX-5, the reviewers rave how great the photos look under low light using the S95.  

I'd like to purchase a portable camera.  My wife would use it regularly indoors without a flash because our main subject, dogs, easily react to a flash.  Purchasing a real SLR is an option, such as a Nikon D7000 or Canon T2i, but I'm very hesitant to do so without a real overriding benefits because then my wife would not be willing to carry or use the camera as much.  Therefore portability is the key in my search for a camera.  Thank you for your input.


----------



## usayit (Nov 18, 2010)

> Though the sensor size is smaller than the NEX-5, the reviewers rave how great the photos look under low light using the S95.



Always remember that the reviews are relation to other cameras in the same market segment.   LX3 (prior to the S95) is a very very good camera in low light... but still not up to par to even m4/3rds cameras.   Its good for a P&S... the same as the S95.


----------



## hoboahoy (Nov 18, 2010)

usayit, did you mean the NEX-5 is one class above the S95?  That was my assumption, but I wasn't sure, for NEX-5 being an SLR with interchangeable lens and all.  That's why I posted my question here.  Is NEX-5 overall a better performing camera than S95 in all general features including the low light performance?    Is S95 a step down from NEX-5?  If that's a confirmed yes by you guys, then my choise would be easy, and we'll get the NEX-5.  Please respond.  Thank you much.


----------



## usayit (Nov 18, 2010)

hoboahoy said:


> usayit, did you mean the NEX-5 is one class above the S95?  That was my assumption, but I wasn't sure, for NEX-5 being an SLR with interchangeable lens and all.



Noise and low light performance has little to do with interchangeable lenses.  Its more a factor of the sensor and in camera processing.  Of course faster glass does help.  What I am saying is that the reviews for different cameras are typically written in comparison to different market segments.  When a review states that a specific P&S is a good performer its usually in relation to other P&S cameras.  As such, you should take them with a grain of salt when considering cameras that cross market segments.  

If you are looking for a straight forward answer, there isn't one... you'll need to do the leg work and decide for yourself.  Rarely you will find a review that compares cross market segments... its simply not appropriate comparison.  One camera might be great for one person but disappoint another.  

You need to first figure out what serves you best.... then decide which within each group has a low light performance that is satisfactory.   Everyone has different expectations.

* High end P&S (S95, LX5, G-series, Nikon P's)
* Compact/bridge (E-PL1, E-P1, G1, GH1, micro 4/3rd, Sony NEX, 
* DSLR


More than likely, the NEX will out perform any S95 (or any P&S) no matter the reviews.  On the other hand, the NEX hasn't had good initial reviews.  Most P&S (with their puny sensors) do not perform in low light as well as cameras equipped with larger sensors.  As such High End P&S < Larger Sensor Compacts < DSLR crop sensors < DSLR full frame.    Again.. this is just a rule of thumb.   

In my case, my LX3 which was the best low light performing high end P&S of its time still didn't perform as well as m4/3rds cameras of the similar time period.   But still doesn't prevent me from picking up the LX3 for a night in town because of its compact size.   For the same reason that my next door neighbor wouldn't hesitate bringing along his clunky DSLR that is well known for low light / high iso performance.  


Image-resource has samples of both cameras to help with the decision.

Sony Alpha NEX-5 Digital Camera Test - Full Review - The Imaging Resource!

Canon PowerShot S95 Digital Camera Test - Review - The Imaging Resource!


Again.. need to prioritize and see which type of camera fits first.  Then figure out the brand/model afterwards.   My gut tells me that if low-light is the highest priority, you might consider just grunting it and carry a nice DSLR instead....


----------



## Derrel (Nov 19, 2010)

What about the S95's fast f/2 lens, and ISO range of up to ISO 3,200 at full resolution, plus expanded ISO settings  up to 12,800? ANd a sensor that is supposed to be 88 percent larger than that found in most other compact P&S cameras? An f/2 lens is pretty fast these days in a small camera...

I know David Pogue seems to love the S95   A Love Letter to Camera - NYTimes.com

but he's not really very camera-savvy...so, where does this new Canon slot in???


----------



## usayit (Nov 19, 2010)

Yup.. The S95 is a great camera.   I actually was tempted to replace my LX3 with it... 

But if you look at the ISO 800 samples

Digital Cameras, Sony Alpha NEX-5 Digital Camera Test Image

Digital Cameras, Canon PowerShot S95 Digital Camera Test Image

The P&S simply starts to fall apart.   Its similar results with my LX3 (with f/2 lens too).  The S95 is still one of the better P&S out there though....  


Hence why I think the original post is actually a loaded question...  that goes beyond NEX vs S95 but more along the lines of priorities and camera type.


----------



## usayit (Nov 19, 2010)

usayit said:


> As such High End P&S < Larger Sensor Compacts < DSLR crop sensors < DSLR full frame.    Again.. this is just a rule of thumb.



Just to elaborate....  why I state this is a rule of thumb.

NEX sensor is larger than the m4/3rds sensor of the Olympus E-PL1

But some would argue that the Olympus E-PL1 retains more detail starting at ISO800.  Why?  Sensor, in camera processing, overly aggressive noise reduction.. take your pick.  So even among competing cameras within a market segment it still can be a very personal choice and not always "specs on paper" obvious

Sony NEX-5 @ iso 800 with NR set to weak
Digital Cameras, Sony Alpha NEX-5 Digital Camera Test Image

Olympus E-PL1 @ iso 800 with NR set to low
Digital Cameras, Olympus E-PL1 Digital Camera Test Image

Even NR set to OFF, the Olympus still does pretty well (I don't think you can turn it completely off on the Sony)
Digital Cameras, Olympus E-PL1 Digital Camera Test Image

Even at ISO1600, my eyes still prefer the Olympus with its smaller sensor

In real world, the NEX might still be better for some photographers because of the crop factor and it is even smaller size.


btw.. DXOmark ranks NEX higher than Olympus... lol


----------



## Derrel (Nov 19, 2010)

Oh....whoa...thanks for doing the look-ups and URL's usayit...yes, the Sony NEX-5 blows the S95 away at ISO 800, even in that well-lighted test scenario...

I am still limping along with a Panasonic TZ3, with the f/3.3~f/4.9 10x optical zoom of 4.6mm to 46mm as my P&S camera, and it's very pocketable, but I'm not especially fond of its controls or image quality in anything except good, bright light.


----------



## hoboahoy (Nov 19, 2010)

usayit, thank you for the info.  That helped a lot.  My biggest priorities would be the low light performance and the portability.  The smaller it is, better for my wife and she'd use it more.  She probably would never carry a real SLR out for the size, and probably would be hesitant to use it even at home feeling intimidated.  The camera I buy still has to take good photos indoors at night without a flash when the subject dogs move around, which I know is a lot to ask.  I'm strongly leaning toward the NEX-5.  Thanks again.


----------



## table1349 (Nov 19, 2010)

You are aware that the Sony NEX-5 is not an SLR.  It is a P&S with interchangeble lenses and a larger than normal sensor in a P&S.


----------



## hoboahoy (Nov 19, 2010)

Ok Sorry, I didn't know NEX-5 isn't called an SLR.  NEX-5 seems to have a single lens which is interchanbeable, so I assumed it's an Single Lens Reflex.  My bad.  Thanks for the info.


----------



## hoboahoy (Nov 19, 2010)

Is there such an adapter for Sony Nex-5's E-mount to allows the use of Nikon lens with F-mount?  More specifically the lens will be the Nikon lens 24-70mm f/2.8G ED AF-S.  If used with the adapter, is the auto-focus the only feature that will be disabled?  Thank you.


----------



## table1349 (Nov 19, 2010)

hoboahoy said:


> Ok Sorry, I didn't know NEX-5 isn't called an SLR.  NEX-5 seems to have a single lens which is interchanbeable, so I assumed it's an Single Lens Reflex.  My bad.  Thanks for the info.




SLR stands for Single Lens Reflex and DSLR stands for Digital Single Lens Reflex. When you look through the viewfinder, you actually look through some prisms and mirrors, and you wind up looking through the lens. When you trip the shutter, the mirror flips out of the way, and the scene that is projected on the film is exactly what you saw through the viewfinder. If you put on a different lens, you automatically see a different scene through the viewfinder.

The NEX-5 has neither a viewfinder/prism arrangememt nor a mirror.  I'm not sure that it even has a true electromechanical shutter.


----------



## pbelarge (Nov 19, 2010)

I have purchased the s95 hoping to get a good low light shots from a p&s for taking good to better than good, work shots. And be able to shoot in raw as well.

I used it this week to see how it performed on a worksite, I was pleasantly surprised with this camera.
I am starting to get used to the small size of this camera, it fits in the palm of my hand. The controls are packed into most of the available space on the camera which takes some getting used to.

The higher iso may be an issue with this camera, but I have not had to use as high an iso as I would have with other cameras in the past to get good results.


I also played with the s95 last weekend while out with my other cameras. The HDR feature was fun to play with, as well as some of the other features this camera is packed with. 
 It is the first camera I have owned where I can put it in my pants pocket, and it is so small I hardly notice it.


----------



## NEwbieX5 (Mar 9, 2011)

Just my .02, I think it was just shot on hand held twilight http://i63.photobucket.com/albums/h159/drunkindragon/DSC00171.jpg


----------

